# FLASH ALERT/WATERFOWL 2248



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

SB-2248 Additional 7 day statewide NR waterfowl license. This is the same bill ND Sportsmen have had to fight every session. Senate Natural Resources Committee recommended do-not-pass 5-2 so we have a squeaker on the floor with a tie vote.

Vote NAY on 2248

*The bill was voted today and did not pass on a tie vote. Expected to be re-voted tomorrow.*

Contact these Senators to thank them for their NAY vote and to hold their NAY vote on 2248 tomorrow:
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected];

Contact these Senators to change their YEA vote to a NAY vote on 2248:
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; doconne[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bump


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Pay attention here gents. This may get re-voted against us tomorrow. First the waterfowl, then the deer, then the upland. Keep your eye on the ball.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks Dick, we need more help, have tried to contact Kevin and Mark to no avail,will keep trying.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

bump one more time. If the re-vote happens it will be today. Make your contacts from the first post above.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

Have contacted west Fargo boys they will contact Judy lee this could help,


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Like waiting for Santa Claus to come down the chimney, will it be coal or candy?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

2248 is DEAD You guys kick azz.

We owe these Senators a note of thanks for upholding the Public Trust of our wildlife.

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The sad thing is you will keep dealing with this one every year.

I think some people think.....if you can buy keep buying small game why not waterfowl too.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> 2248 is DEAD You guys kick azz.


 :beer:


----------

